# Rat food?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

As many of you know I got three rats last week. I was given a small bag of [email protected] rat nuggets. Some questions?

1. Is this the best thing for them?

2. Is there anything better or just as good that may be more accessible? I don't drive and our nearest [email protected] is a while away. now I know they have a website but have never used it before.

3. If I change it do I have to do it gradually like rabbits or can I just switch?

I want to give them the best! Thanks!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I give mine the [email protected] rat nuggets or rat muesli and sometimes I also give them dog biscuits. I don't find they have a problem changing from one food to another. They also like the odd malted milk biscuit as a treat


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Rats like to eat all sorts and really benefit from a varied diet  before i rescued my ratties i read up a lot about what to feed them on the fancy rats site :thumbup: Fancy Rats | Home


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

As op said, quiet varied diet Is good for them

I use to give my boys Reggie rat dry food and sometimes pets at home nuggets , vegetables, dog biscuits, fry it, cereals, etc 

Really love diff foods bless them!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I follow the Shunamite diet. It consists of:

60% base food - commercial rabbit food or rat food
15-20% cereals - weetabix, shredded wheat etc
10-15% seeds, vegetables and herbs - equal amount of all three. linseed, hemp seeds, garlic, rabbit herbs etc
10% protein - usually dry dog food or insects.

This is my mix: (a cup is just a measure, you can use anything like a scoop).

6 cups Harrisons Banana Brunch
6 cups Burgress Supa Fruiti
1 1/2 cups Burns dry dog kibble
1/2 cup Dried Mealworms
1/2 cup Dried Pasta
1/2 cup Shredded Wheat bitesize
1 whole Weetabix
1 whole Oatabix
1 Plain Rice cake
2 Ryvitas 
1/2 cup Rabbit herb mix (i'm using Herbal Delight at the moment)
1/2 cup Linseed
1/2 cup Hemp seeds
1/2 cup Dried Vegetable Mix
1/2 cup Dried Garlic
1 whole Millet spray

It may look complicated but it is easy once you get the hang of it. I would suggest buying the Scuttling Gourmet for advice on rat nutrition. It really helps when you are first making your mix and when you want to change your mix, for example, when your rats become elderly as you have to change their mix to suit their life stage. 

Shunamite Rats

Shunamite Rats

Most of these items you can buy online or from pets at home. 

ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs - where i buy the seeds and vegetable mix from

http://merlinsmenu.webeden.co.uk/misc/4535508803 - where I buy my Harrisons Banana Brunch from, but they do sell other base mixes and great soak mixes for additional treats for your rats. I highly recommend the soak mixes.

The Rat Warehouse - sell base mix and additional items to add to your mix.

I hope I've helped a little. PM if you need more help.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so sounds like the nuggets are good as a base. Didn't know about dog biscuits! Will look into that.

Thank you SEVEN_PETS....sounds like a good thing to follow. I do better with it laid out so well rather than second guessing. Thanks to you all! xx


----------

